# Please Donate



## [SIL] (Mar 14, 2015)

jesus needs $65 million jet

THANK YOU


----------



## evolutionmoto (Mar 14, 2015)

Religion is a better racket than owning a casino.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 14, 2015)

haha, A G650, you fuckin cunt. I got 65 pinnies to shove down his god damn throat. Just imagine how many people could be helped with 65 million? Jesus heeds to step the fuck up and get this man a jet. He has more people to rip off.


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2015)

i send him wishes every day, i hope he gets them........i wish he got testicular cancer, i wish his colon got infected and exploded.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 15, 2015)

evolutionmoto said:


> Religion is a better racket than owning a casino.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



Quick learner. Bless you son.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Mar 15, 2015)

Fanatical religion is for the weak. Those that can't bear the thought that there is no one up there pulling the strings. The only one who can help you. Is you. No one gives a fuck if your hungry, tired, broke, or homeless. Only you can change that. 

Guys like this fake pastor who need private jets to do "God's work" are taking advantage of weak, sheep like people. Having said that who do you actually feel sorry for? The sheep or the con artist?


----------



## Krampus (Mar 15, 2015)

shit if y'all are feeling frisky you can help me out.... With my surgery coming up next week and just losing my job, shit's going to get rough around here. I've already have my dtv cancelled as of 4/1 and other shit cut back.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 15, 2015)

Krampus said:


> shit if y'all are feeling frisky you can help me out.... With my surgery coming up next week and just losing my job, shit's going to get rough around here. I've already have my dtv cancelled as of 4/1 and other shit cut back.



Bro.. You don't need money. Just give your self to Jesus. Sure you will be living on the street but.. That's just what Jesus want's for you I guess. Follow his path to buminisum.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm gonna contact CDM and let him know I donate my skill as a aircraft tech if he pays for my 650 school. god bless


----------



## Krampus (Mar 16, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Bro.. You don't need money. Just give your self to Jesus. Sure you will be living on the street but.. That's just what Jesus want's for you I guess. Follow his path to buminisum.



lol 

There is a reason why I'm not Christian lol


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 16, 2015)

lol good choice my man. But on the real bro, good luck with your surgery and everything, Hope you get back on your feet!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 16, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> lol good choice my man. But on the real bro, good luck with your surgery and everything, Hope you get back on your feet!


doesnt know of the healing power of prayer


----------



## maniclion (Mar 16, 2015)

65 million is a lot of clean drinking water in under-developed nations...just an observation...Jesus would fly econo, you know?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 17, 2015)

shame something about hope is made into something about robbing people


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 17, 2015)

Ride a passenger jet to spread your bull shit. Jesus would have. What a pile of shit.


----------



## Jeeper (Mar 17, 2015)

Apparently this "preacher" has not actually read the bible.

Matthew 19:24
"Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for someone who is rich to enter the kingdom of God"


----------



## evolutionmoto (Mar 22, 2015)

Jeeper said:


> Apparently this "preacher" has not actually read the bible.
> 
> Matthew 19:24
> "Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for someone who is rich to enter the kingdom of God"



The american flavor of Christianity doesn't observe that part obviously!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazdad (Mar 22, 2015)

I will never understand the dumb ass people who fall for shit like this. Organized religion is the worlds biggest business and the oldest business. Not only have the church's caused millions upon millions of people to die over the years. They also have sucked people dry out of their hard earned money. It is a damn shame to see this dude asking people for money to buy a $65 million jet. 

The bible states that as long as I have an open and personal relationship with the lord, and I repent, I will be welcome into his kingdom. I will NEVER give a penny to a church again.

My wife had the missionaries over one day without asking me. So when I pull up to my house after work, I see them, I grab my Beretta and walk over to the, and begin to yell at them. Telling them to get the fuck off my god damn property and to never fucking come back. If that wasnt bad enough, when I pulled back the slide and chambered a round, they started to choke up and stutter. Needless to say. little bible fuckers have not been back in over 5 years.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 23, 2015)

^^lmao

brutal


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 23, 2015)

XYZ said:


> That's funny, I saw that on TV the other day.  We must have watched the same show.  GICH.


lolz, xyz owns posers and they leave forums and dont come back


----------

